# Baileyfest medical volunteers needed



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Well no but I did sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

PM sent Ian. I'm trying to make it up this year...!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Like this kind of medical expertise?


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks abron! I'll get back to you. 


JD, I'm sure that kind of expertise will be needed. But what I could really use is a sheep specialist I can count on for the mystery eddy. Can I count on you for that?


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

JD you must be familiar with the highly specialized field of SHEEP.P.R.

Just go with it- Sheep Scene - YouTube

:mrgreen:


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump for anyone not boating today.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Still looking for one or two volunteers to help out at Baileyfest. Please email me if interested. 
[email protected]


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

You may want to verify what sort of liability exposure medical professionals could face if they volunteer their services. It may be a nonstarter to get official volunteers where as someone responding in a good Samaritan role may have lower exposure.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

hojo said:


> You may want to verify what sort of liability exposure medical professionals could face if they volunteer their services. It may be a nonstarter to get official volunteers where as someone responding in a good Samaritan role may have lower exposure.


Hojo, 
good thought, and I have gotten some queries regarding this. In Colorado medical volunteers are protected under the Colorado Volunteer Service Act. Basically, if you, as a medical volunteer, are acting in good faith with the intention to do good, are not acting in willful or wanton conduct, and are not operating out of your scope of practice, then you are protected by the law. Fairly similar to the Good Samaritan protection one sees.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for pulling this together Ian. Much appreciated. Its always good to be prepared. Please note that we are preparing several individuals to have extra gear to be able to help others if needed. This does not mean that you are covered and you can assume someone else has your back. I would ask all Bailey paddlers to come prepared as if they were on their own. Everyone should have individual and group gear to be able to handle any potential issues on a run like Bailey

Note, Colorado's good samaritan act covers folks volunteering or acting in good faith in rescue situations and releases them from any liability. Hojo, quit thinking like a lawyer!

Colorado Good Samaritan Act for Emergency Care


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Hojo, quit thinking like a lawyer!
> Colorado Good Samaritan Act for Emergency Care



Better than thinking like a SHEEP. Such "exposure" opens up way too much liability from the JD types!

I suppose most medical professionals know such laws, but I had a discussion with one a while ago and we were wondering this very issue. Thus it might be good to assure them they are not risking their livelihood to help out!


----------



## MountainLove270 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am WFR. Have used it once and am keeping clear of leadership positions until I do a refresher for solidified knowledge. I would be pleased to perform in an assistant position.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

MountainLove270 said:


> I am WFR. Have used it once and am keeping clear of leadership positions until I do a refresher for solidified knowledge. I would be pleased to perform in an assistant position.


Thanks for your interest. I've got pretty limited roles, so everyone is functioning on the same level on our team.

Best thing you can do is carry your own personal first aid kit and assist with anything that may come up in your crew or with people around you. Everyone should be prepared, but it's always awesome to have someone in the crew who has that little extra gear in knowledge


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

stubby said:


> Thanks for your interest. I've got pretty limited roles, so everyone is functioning on the same level on our team.
> 
> Best thing you can do is carry your own personal first aid kit and assist with anything that may come up in your crew or with people around you. Everyone should be prepared, but it's always awesome to have someone in the crew who has that little extra gear in knowledge


yeah, the only help ive had has been from my crew. medical rescue??? yeah meet you there. my trust is in the guys i boat with!


----------

